# Can anyone help me overclock my q6600



## thejong (Dec 5, 2008)

hi, i just bought this custom built computer a few weeks ago and i am thinking of overclocking it, but i have never oc before.

here are my specs:
- Asus P5KPL-C motherboard
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz - 1066Mhz FSB - G0 Revision
- 4GB 800Mhz DDR2 RAM (two sticks) - Kingston
- MSI 9800GT 512MB
- Seagate 500GB 7200RPM Hard-Drive
- 550W Heavy Duty Power Supply

i would like to overclock it to around 2.8GHz - 3.0GHz, would it be possible to overclock without buying extra cooling. i have read a few articles on overclocking the q6600, but if anyone could give me specific settings i should set in my bios and any other advice, that would be appreciated.


----------



## thejong (Dec 5, 2008)

also my idle core temperature is around 39-44


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

before you even start, what is your CPU stepping? 
there are two. i have a Q6600 with a G0 stepping. meaning my max temperature is 100 degrees. anything else and your max is 62 degrees.


----------

